# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Dark Black Line on the right of the screen. HELP!

## mitweiler

Hi Guys,

First time posting on this forum, so please bare with me.

Have not had much experience with the Einscan-S 3D scanner, but it looks pretty much plug and play. I have done the calibration and have been able to successfully scan 1 object. Every other object is either to difficult or does not scan correctly at all. I think it's got to do with this unusual black line which appears on the right side of the screen. I have taken some video so you guys can get a better idea of what I'm talking about. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/li2yvipmp849k71/IMG_2040.MOV?dl=0

If drop box don't work. Try this link to youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6u...ature=youtu.be


Thank you in advance.
Mitch

----------


## This

If you do a manual scan, does it show both images from both camera's at the bottom of the screen ?

----------


## mitweiler

> If you do a manual scan, does it show both images from both camera's at the bottom of the screen ?


Hi This, 

Yup so I have done a manual scan and it does show both images from both camera's so that's working. I have taken another video to show you. It looks like the left camera has the issue with the black line going down on the right side.

https://youtu.be/evjcaRvQ-a4

I don't know, what do you think?

----------


## mitweiler

Hey Guys,

So here is a video from Start to Finish scanning an object. As you can see it's not scanning correctly. Unless I am doing something wrong :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isq6KTpZ_PI&feature=youtu.be

Let me know your thoughts.

----------


## scobo

Not sure about the black line but I think the problem with the rubiks cube could be the black areas inbetween the coloured squares. The software tends to ignore any areas with no scan data during meshing.
You could try using the bright/dark setting or faling that, coat the black areas of the cube with something light such as talcom powder.

----------


## mitweiler

> Not sure about the black line but I think the problem with the rubiks cube could be the black areas inbetween the coloured squares. The software tends to ignore any areas with no scan data during meshing.
> You could try using the bright/dark setting or faling that, coat the black areas of the cube with something light such as talcom powder.


Hi Scobo,

I tried scanning it with bright/dark settings and it really was a much better scan. Thanks for that. 

I have scanned the cube twice to try and clean up the bottom but this  is the best it could do. Is this the type of quality to be expected from  this scanner? 

Pic 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/57fy3vtd66...Cube1.PNG?dl=0
Pic 2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wpe8gxeq4a...Cube2.PNG?dl=0
Pic 3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nh6lxass0o...Cube3.PNG?dl=0

Not complaining just we are new to 3D printing and scanning not sure what results to expect. All the videos on YouTube from this scanner look flawless! 

Cheers,
Mitch

----------


## This

An symmetrical uniform shape is not the best object to do a test scan,
with scanning it really is important to have an object that has uniform matt color, and have a no parts of the object that look the same.

with the rubics cube, the black parts and reflective color stickers can cause a lot of problems.
and also, because the sides of the cube look the same to the software, it will have problems aligning the scans, the software needs reference points to see where it can stitch the next scan, of that looks the same as before, it can cause terrible artefacts.
if you really want to scan the cube, just stick painters tape all over it, and re-scan, you will see a major difference.

----------


## scobo

As said, this looks a pretty tricky object to scan. Probably not the best choice for your first scan.
I would try something like a clay or porcelain model to begin with, you should see much better results.
When you need to move on to more difficult objects with dark or shiny areas, you should try experimenting with either water colour paint or chalk spray.
I use chalk spray which works great.
It can take a bit of work to get good results with some items but others will scan great straight off the bat.
Take a look at the "post your scans here" thread and you'll get an idea of what this scanner can do. 
It's a fantastic bit of kit once you learn the ropes with it !

----------


## mitweiler

Hi This & Scobo,

Thanks for your advice and help much appreciated. Everything you guys said makes sense. I will keep practicing.

I also got in contact with Einscan Support about the black line and scanning with the same information/videos I shared with you all. Here is their response in case you guys were curious to their reply. Pretty much said the same thing you guys saying. 
*
Hello,
I have checked all videos. 
1. The "black line" will not effect scan and i think it is caused by the angles of cameras. In the first video, you said that the calibration board is directly in the middle but has angle in the screen.
    That is because the two cameras on the scanner head have angles, so it shows angles in the screen.
2.The scanner can not scan black , transparent and shiny objects.
The object in the video has black lines on it and the surface is a little bit shiny. We recommend you to spray some developer on it. 
Black lines on the object is the reason that you can not get the correct data.
When scanning, the data will be seperated by the black lines which can not be scanned. The software will delete the seperated parts and preserve only one part. so you got the data in the video.

some tips:

Some objects like Rubik which is symmetrical need to add more features on them. 

If you want to scan a whole data ,you can stick some plasticine on the surface to add features so that the data will be aligned when you contiue scaning.

If you also have questions ,please feel free to contact with us.

Best regards

------------------
——Technician from Shining3d
Thank you for your reading.
I am in China. 
Skype :Einscan_support.
QQ :843430988*


Again cheers guys,
Mitch

----------


## dungmai201191

I'm asking what people have tried. Any one with success stories?

----------


## This

With scanning the Cube or with the black lines ?

----------

